# Long Spine Black Urchin....too big



## LenyNero (Jul 5, 2011)

I bought 2 long spine black urchins about a year and a half ago to get rid of some macro algae that was out of control. Within 4 months they had tank cleaned up beautifully. They went from the size of a quarter to about the size of a muffin since then and with the spines they are 12 inches across each.
Lately they have taken up the habit of munching on the odd coral here and there because they are large and hungry. I am now supplementing them with norisheets to keep them happy but it is only a stop gap since this will only make them larger.

I don't want to kill or eat them (as has been suggested to me by an Italian friend)

How do folks deal with urchins getting too large for your tanks??
Do I trim them?
Do LFS take them back?
Do I smuggle them back to the ocean FREE WILLY style?

As you can tell I am clueless.

Thanks,

Leny


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Pics!  Someone might see them and fall in love with them and take them off your hands. . .


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hide in jacket pocket. Take to marine land.


----------



## LenyNero (Jul 5, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Hide in jacket pocket. Take to marine land.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## LenyNero (Jul 5, 2011)

characinfan said:


> Pics!  Someone might see them and fall in love with them and take them off your hands. . .


Okay lets see if I can do this

Damnit get out of the frame!!!! 

Okies got him!


----------



## LenyNero (Jul 5, 2011)

*One more*

1 more for good luck.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Try aquatic kingdom, Brent found a home for mine.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

LenyNero said:


> Okay lets see if I can do this
> 
> Damnit get out of the frame!!!!
> 
> Okies got him!


PHOTOBOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hahahahahaha


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

I for one love urchins.. what were you hoping to get for them? pm me if you like


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

LenyNero said:


> I don't want to kill or eat them (as has been suggested to me by an Italian friend)
> 
> Leny


i lol'd....


----------



## LenyNero (Jul 5, 2011)

andco said:


> I for one love urchins.. what were you hoping to get for them? pm me if you like


To Eat??? 
or do you have a very large tank that they could be happy in?


----------

